# Hi, nice to meet you.



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I've been lurking for some months now, and I guess it's time to come out 
into the light of day, or dark of night, as it it now. Until about 3 years ago I was pretty "normal", a few ghosts in the trees and gave candy out at the door. Then one day I typed halloween into my PC, and I was hooked. So I'm here, learning from some of the best, certinly the kindest. I've been lurking so long I feel I know a few of you. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome scareme!!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. do you have any pics of your props?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcom, scareme. Well.... go ahead - scareme. Just kidding. I'm always glad to see someone at least _near_ my age joining in! You'll love it here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome scareme, to the forum


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Scareme. It's always good when lurkers step out of the shadows and into the darker shadows to join us.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Boo! and welcome, scareme!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome scareme.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

No pics at this time. The kids bought us a digital camera for our anni. and my son broke it a week later. As soon as it's fixed I'll post some pics.
Dreadnight-thanks for bringing up the age thing. lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Scareme..nice to meet you too. I'm glad I'm not the only one who got hooked on this obsession, er, hobby, through the computer. I thought I was alone in this Halloween decorating thing and then I typed in something similar and WHAMMO....I learned that not only and I not alone..I'm an AMATURE compared to most. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome scareme, and if your looking for stuff to make here is a good place to check out.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
http://www.hauntproject.com/


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome scareme. This place is great for ideas and help. Dont be afraid to ask.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Scareme - good to meet you.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the right drug to fein for.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. And we're not _old_, we're just more _experienced_!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again Scareme, I'm always surprised when people lurk around, get to know us, and join in anyway, lol. We hope to hear lots more from you.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello and Welcome. Expect a PM from me as I am from Oklahoma too. There are only a few of us Okies on this board and I can't wait to talk to you.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun scareme, glad you decided to join in on the entertainment :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the craziness scareme! I hope you enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

welcome to the forum I just joined too!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Haunt! :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome:devil:


----------

